# Jumping Idle



## dbfzurowski (May 17, 2011)

Hey guys. 
I own a 01 Maxima SE. 
I've been having idle problems for long time now. When I have the car in P or N,
the rpm would drop to like 300 then jump back up like it tried to save it from stalling. Does few times then finally engine dies. All good when driving. So I slightly increased the throttle screw to increase rpm. Now when idle @ 900-1000rpm it runs good. Only problem is that idle rpm is outside spec and I get check engine code. Idle control valve code. But when I drop the rpm(via throttle screw) the code goes away and I can pass emissions test.
I learned to live with it but I would like to give my car to my sister and I would like to fix it.
I've researched so much, no idea where to start. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You need to adjust the "target idle setting" properly and perform and idle air volume relearn in order for the IAC to work properly. I would suggest you find a factory service manual to step you through the procedure (you may be able to find a downloadable version here in the forums). By simply playing with the idle speed screw, you're doing more to create a problem than solve it. When you mention that you adjusted the "throttle screw," I hope you are not referring to the throttle plate set screw; this is adjusted at the factory and should never be touched!


----------



## dbfzurowski (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for taking interest in this.
I did perform "idle learning procedure" when I replaced the idle control valve when I 1st got the code. It sets it to target rpm but it wont hold it, rpm drops end engine dies. This only happens when engine is warmed up. Once that rpm sits ~830(factory I think) it doesnt hold it. I did adjust the throttle plate screw to bring rpm up a little and the problem stops with jumping but I get that code because its outside factory settings. 
I do have the FSM. 
When you say "You need to adjust the "target idle setting" properly" what do you mean???
Thanks again.


----------

